# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kadare: Pushtimi osman nuk i ka mbrojtur shqiptarët nga sllavët

## Akili-A

Në fundjavë (15.06) në Këln ishte i ftuar shkrimtari Ismail Kadare i shoqëruar nga bashkëshortja e tij dhe shkrimtarja e njohur Helena Kadare. Kadare foli ndër të tjera për raportin Shqipëri - Europë - Perandori osmane.

Bashkëbisedimi me shkrimtarin u fokusua më shumë në librat më të fundit të Kadaresë dhe veçanërisht në temat më aktuale që preokupojnë shqiptarët në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. Duke u nisur nga jehona që ka bërë libri më i fundit i tij Mosmarrëveshja, pjesë e të cilit u lexuan në sallë shqip dhe gjermanisht, interesimi i publikut u ndal më së shumti në temën mjaft delikate të raportit mes Shqipërisë dhe Europës, apo të raportit të Shqipërisë me kohën e pushtimit turk, për të cilën kohët e fundit ka pasur shumë diskutime.

Sipas Kadaresë, problemi thelbësor mbetet raporti i Shqipërisë me Europën Nuk ka problem të Ballkanit, ballkanas - ballkanas ose problem të Shqipërisë, shqiptar  shqiptar. Nuk ka asnjë problem të asnjë populli të Gadishullit pa qenë i lidhur me Europën.
Për Kadarenë shqiptarët janë një ndër tri popujt më të rëndësishëm në Ballkan. Pra këta janë: shqiptarët, grekët dhe serbët. Por, sipas tij, ka mbi një shekull që pati lindur një teori që vetëm dy nga këta popuj duhet të qëndrojnë në Europë, ndërsa një duhet zhdukur.

S'mund të ketë Shqipëri jashtë qytetërimit europian

Populli i dëbuar që është populli shqiptar, duhej të dëbohej me forcë, me ndarje, me shpërngulje, me denatyrim, duke provuar të gjitha mënyrat. Madje për parantezë: gjuha shqipe në Europë është e vetmja e ndaluar me ligj për shekuj të tërë. Nuk ka një gjuhë tjetër indo-evropiane që është e ndaluar si shqipja dhe kjo ende nuk është shpjeguar nga historiografia shqiptare.
Duke u nisur nga këto fakte, sipas Kadaresë shqiptarët megjithatë kanë një lloj përkushtimi disi të habitshëm për Europën, për qytetërimin europian. Ata e kanë kuptuar se s'mund të ketë Shqipëri jashtë komunitetit europian, jashtë qytetërimit europian.
Në librin Mosmarrëveshja, Kadare heq një paralele mes shqiptarëve dhe Europës duke theksuar se ngjajnë për nga ashpërsia. Këtë Kadare e konkretizon me faktin se ky kontinent (Europa) ka lindur dy përbindëshat më të rrezikshëm të shekullit të 20 e këtej: Fashizmin dhe bolshevizmin. Por po vetë kjo Europë i ka mbytur ato.

Nuk e mbytën fashizmin dhe komunizmin as popujt e Afrikës, as Kina dhe as India apo ndonjë kontinent tjetër. Dhe këtu është forca e qytetërimit europian, që ai edhe kur pjell të keqen di ta mbysë atë. Besoj se tashmë të gjithë e kujtojnë parullën tonë pas rënies së komunizmit: E duam Shqipërinë si gjithë Europa.

Një tjetër temë me të cilën u përball shkrimtari Kadare në mbrëmjen letrare në Këln ishte edhe periudha e sundimit osman në Shqipëri, për të cilën pati një sërë pyetjesh nga të pranishmit. Dihet tashmë se në Kosovë, por edhe në Shqipëri është vënë në diskutim raporti i Shqipërisë së atëhershme dhe pushtimit osman. Shumë debate kanë nisur edhe mbi ndryshimin e teksteve të historisë për periudhën osmane. Ka shumë teza që vënë në diskutim këtë periudhë historike. Kadare me një gjuhë të ashpër u shpreh mjaft kritik ndaj kësaj teme.
Thelbi dhe baza e historisë nuk mund të ndryshohet, ajo mund të interpretohet sipas interesave të ditës, por kurrsesi nuk mund të ndryshojë. Këtë teori që ka dalë tashmë në skenën shqiptare Kadare e quajti filozofi e robërisë.

Pushtimi osman nuk i ka mbrojtur shqiptarët nga sllavët

Sipas kësaj teorie, pushtimi osman ka pasur diçka pozitive për kombin shqiptar, sepse e ka mbrojtur kombin shqiptar nga një rrezik më i madh që ishte rreziku sllav. Por kjo, sipas Kadaresë është e gjitha krejtësisht e pavërtetë. Kjo është një fantazi makabër, shpifje, një doktrinë e sajuar.
Të gjithë popujt e Ballkanit pësuan një dramë të përbashkët dhe në këtë dramë nuk ka pse populli shqiptar të bëjë befas një përjashtim, sepse nuk ka pasur kurrfarë përjashtimi në fatin e tij. Populli shqiptar ka qenë më i ashpri kundër Perandorisë Osmane, për vetë faktin se shqiptarët u bënë pengesë kryesore për depërtimin e Perandorisë Osmane deri në Itali. Sllavët vetë ishin për faqe të zezë, gjendja e tyre ishte më e defavorizuar se e shqiptarëve. Atëherë: nga cilët sllavë na mbrojti Perandoria Osmane? Si na mbrojtën ne turqit nga sllavët? Kjo është e pabesueshme, nga ana logjke, nga ana psikologjike. Për mua e gjitha është groteske, e paimagjinueshme, nga fillimi deri në fund, shtoi Kadare.

Në fund të takimit u diskutua me shkrimtarin edhe pozicioni i Shqipërisë lidhur me hapjen e arkivave, me zbardhjen e së kaluarës duke iu referuar shembullit të Gjermanisë e cila e kapërceu këtë akt në mënyrë të shkëlqyer. Për Kadarenë ky problem nuk mund të anashkalohet se paska probleme të tjera në Shqipëri më të rëndësishme se sa ky. Ai i quajti të pajustifikueshme të gjitha zvarritjet që bëhen në këtë drejtim.

Sipas tij, kjo detyrë morale për hapjen e arkivave të fshehta, të ndërgjegjes së një populli është numër një dhe përsa i përket profecisë se po u hapën arkivat e fshehta do të ndodhi katastrofë, kjo sipas tij nuk është e vërtetë.
Përkundrazi asnjë katastrofë nuk i erdhi as Gjermanisë, madje një nga arsyet që eci përpara ishte edhe kjo: pastrimi i ndërgjegjes, theksoi Ismail Kadare. /DW/

----------

Kreksi (14-09-2013)

----------


## mitjuk

Në fundjavë (15.06) në Këln ishte i ftuar shkrimtari Ismail Kadare i shoqëruar nga bashkëshortja e tij dhe shkrimtarja e njohur Helena Kadare. Kadare foli ndër të tjera për raportin Shqipëri - Europë - Perandori osmane.
Bashkëbisedimi me shkrimtarin u fokusua më shumë në librat më të fundit të Kadaresë dhe veçanërisht në temat më aktuale që preukupojnë shqiptarët në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. Duke u nisur nga jehona që ka bërë libri më i fundit i tij "Mosmarrëveshja, pjesë e të cilit u lexuan në sallë shqip dhe gjermanisht, interesimi i publikut u ndal më së shumti në temën mjaft delikate të raportit mes Shqipërisë dhe Europës, apo të raportit të Shqipërisë me kohën e pushtimit turk, për të cilën kohët e fundit ka pasur shumë diskutime.
Sipas Kadaresë, problemi thelbësor mbetet raporti i Shqipërisë me Europën Nuk ka problem të Ballkanit, ballkanas - ballkanas ose problem të Shqipërisë, shqiptar  shqiptar. Nuk ka asnjë problem të asnjë populli të Gadishullit pa qenë i lidhur me Europën. Për Kadarenë shqiptarët janë një ndër tri popujt më të rëndësishëm në Ballkan. Pra këta janë: shqiptarët, grekët dhe serbët. Por, sipas tij, ka mbi një shekull që pati lindur një teori që vetëm dy nga këta popuj duhet të qëndrojnë në Europë, ndërsa një duhet zhdukur.
S'mund të ketë Shqipëri jashtë qytetërimit europian
 Helena Kadare
Populli i dëbuar që është populli shqiptar, duhej të dëbohej me forcë, me ndarje, me shpërngulje, me denatyrim, duke provuar të gjitha mënyrat. Madje për parantezë: gjuha shqipe në Europë është e vetmja e ndaluar me ligj për shekuj të tërë. Nuk ka një gjuhë tjetër indo-evropiane që është e ndaluar si shqipja dhe kjo ende nuk është shpjeguar nga historiografia shqiptare. Duke u nisur nga këto fakte, sipas Kadaresë shqiptarët megjithatë kanë një lloj përkushtimi disi të habitshëm për Europën, për qytetërimin europian. "Ata e kanë kuptuar se s'mund të ketë Shqipëri jashtë komunitetit europian, jashtë qytetërimit europian".
Në librin "Mosmarrëveshja", Kadare heq një paralele mes shqiptarëve dhe Europës duke theksuar se ngjajnë për nga ashpërsia. Këtë Kadare e konkretizon me faktin se ky kontinent (Europa) ka lindur dy përbindshat më të rrezikshëm të shekulllit të 20 e këtej: Fashizmin dhe bolshevizmin. Por po vetë kjo Europë i ka mbytur ato. "Nuk e mbytën fashizmin dhe komunizmin as popujt e Afrikës, as Kina dhe as India apo ndonjë kontinent tjetër. Dhe këtu është forca e qytetërimit europian, që ai edhe kur pjell të keqen di ta mbysë atë. Besoj se tashmë të gjithë e kujtojnë parrullën tonë pas rënies së komunizmit: E duam Shqipërinë si gjithë Europa.
Një tjetër temë me të cilën u përball shkrimtari Kadare në mbrëmjen letrare në Këln ishte edhe periudha e sundimit osman në Shqipëri, për të cilën pati një sërë pyetjesh nga të pranishmit. Dihet tashmë se në Kosovë, por edhe në Shqipëri është vënë në diskutim raporti i Shqipërisë së atëhershme dhe pushtimit osman. Shumë debate kanë nisur edhe mbi ndryshimin e teksteve të historisë për periudhën osmane. Ka shumë teza që vënë në diskutim këtë periudhë historike. Kadare me një gjuhë të ashpër u shpreh mjaft kritik ndaj kësaj teme. Thelbi dhe baza e historisë nuk mund të ndryshohet, ajo mund të interpretohet sipas interesave të ditës, por kurrsesi nuk mund të ndryshojë. Këtë teori që ka dalë tashmë në skenën shqiptare Kadare e quajti "filozofi e robërisë".
Pushtimi osman nuk i ka mbrojtur shqiptarët nga sllavët
 Kadare në bisedë me Mimoza Kelmendin
Sipas kësaj teorie, "pushtimi osman ka pasur diçka pozitive për kombin shqiptar, sepse e ka mbrojtur kombin shqiptar nga një rrezik më i madh që ishte rreziku sllav". Por kjo, sipas Kadaresë është e gjitha krejtësisht e pavërtetë. Kjo është një fantazi makabër, shpifje, një doktrinë e sajuar. Të gjithë popujt e Ballkanit pësuan një dramë të përbashkët dhe në këtë dramë nuk ka pse populli shqiptar të bëjë befas një përjashtim, sepse nuk ka pasur kurrëfarë përjashtimi në fatin e tij. Populli shqiptar ka qenë më i ashpri kundër Perandorisë Osmane, për vetë faktin se shqiptarët u bënë pengesë kryesore për depërtimin e Perandorisë Osmane deri në Itali. Sllavët vetë ishin për faqe të zezë, gjendja e tyre ishte më e defavorizuar se e shqiptarëve. Atëherë: nga cilët sllavë na mbrojti Perandoria Osmane? Si na mbrojtën ne turqit nga sllavët? Kjo është e pabesueshme, nga ana logjke, nga ana psikologjike. Për mua e gjitha është groteske, e paimagjinueshme, nga fillimi deri në fund, shtoi Kadare.
Në fund të takimit u diskutua me shkrimtarin edhe pozicioni i Shqipërisë lidhur me hapjen e arkivave, me zbardhjen e së kaluarës duke iu referuar shembullit të Gjermanisë e cila e kapërceiu këtë akt në mënyrë të shkëlqyer. Për Kadarenë ky problem nuk mund të anashkalohet se paska probleme të tjera në Shqipëri më të rëndësishme se sa ky. Ai i quajti të pajustifikueshme të gjitha zvarritjet që bëhen në këtë drejtim. Sipas tij, kjo detyrë morale për hapjen e arkivave të fshehta, të ndërgjegjes së një populli është numër një dhe përsa i përket profecisë se po u hapën arkivat e fshehta do të ndodhi katastrofë, kjo sipas tij nuk është e vërtetë. Përkundrazi asnjë katastrofë nuk i erdhi as Gjermanisë, madje një nga arsyet që eci përpara ishte edhe kjo: pastrimi i ndërgjegjes, theksoi Ismail Kadare.
Autor: Mimoza Cika-Kelmendi

----------


## Le dévoué

Kadare nuk eshte historian, nuk merr ere ne keto sene, prandaj e ka veshtir ta kupton.

----------


## Kermilli

*Çfarë ka të vështirë të kuptojë mo vëlla, që Turqit ndihmuan Grekët dhe Sërbët të vrasin Rilindasit Shqiptarë????*

----------


## xfiles

Bravo kadare.

----------


## loneeagle

Te verteten ka thene! S'ka nevoje te jesh historian ta kuptosh, flasin faktet!

----------


## mitjuk

> Le dévoué  Për: Kadare: Pushtimi osman nuk i ka mbrojtur shqiptarët nga sllavët
> Kadare nuk eshte historian, nuk merr ere ne keto sene, prandaj e ka veshtir ta kupton.


 Ndersa ti merrke vesh me shum se ai qenke historian ti dhe ke aftesi te komentosh per Ismail Kadaren pyfffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## ulne

Sllavet asimiluan nje pjese te fiseve fine, gjermane, kelte, skandinave nga ku rrjedhin sllavet e evropes qendrore per mos te permendur iliret e kroacise, sllovenise, dalmatet, thrakasit, bullgaret Vetem fiset Turke kipcaket peceneget I detyruan sllavet te braktisin vendet qe kishin zaptuar ne azin e vogel.  si tha nje perandor bizantin 'aty ku shkelin sllavet nuk mbin me bari aq shum jan ata'. Kadareja ben sikur nuk I di keto gjera te mos ishte per perandorin osmane shqiptaret do ishin zhdukur ashtu si shum kombe te tjera, sllavet nga ca fise te egra, barbare, te shpifur gjys te zhveshur andej nga bjellorusia sot numerojn 400 million.

----------


## mia@

Po me kete doktrine te rreme u mundua turku ti beje shqiptaret per vete, sidomos ata te Kosoves. Ja ka arrit ne fakt.

----------


## Kermilli

> Sllavet asimiluan nje pjese te fiseve fine, gjermane, kelte, skandinave nga ku rrjedhin sllavet e evropes qendrore per mos te permendur iliret e kroacise, sllovenise, dalmatet, thrakasit, bullgaret Vetem fiset Turke kipcaket peceneget I detyruan sllavet te braktisin vendet qe kishin zaptuar ne azin e vogel.  si tha nje perandor bizantin 'aty ku shkelin sllavet nuk mbin me bari aq shum jan ata'. Kadareja ben sikur nuk I di keto gjera te mos ishte per perandorin osmane shqiptaret do ishin zhdukur ashtu si shum kombe te tjera, sllavet nga ca fise te egra, barbare, te shpifur gjys te zhveshur andej nga bjellorusia sot numerojn 400 million.


*A e di ti mo vëlla që Shqiptarët pas vdekjes së SKËNDERBEUT ishin kombi i VËTËM TË CILËVE NUK JU LEJOHEJ TË FLISNIN GJUHËN E TYRE??? 
A  e di ti mo vëlla që Shqiptarët u MASAKRUAN U ROBËRUAN U PËRDHUNUAN MË SHUMË SE ÇDO POPULL TJETËR NËN SUNDIMIN TURK?? MADJE MADJE TURKU EDHE GREKËVE JUA KISHTE LËNË TË DREJTËN E GJUHËS POR SHQIPTARËVE JO, MADJE U MUNDUAN ME 1000 MËNYRA TA ZHDUKNIN KOMBIN SHQIPTAR NGA FAQJA E DHEUT POR FATMIRËSISHT NUK JA ARRITËN DOT QËLLIMIT*

----------


## Ziti

> * MADJE U MUNDUAN ME 1000 MËNYRA TA ZHDUKNIN KOMBIN SHQIPTAR NGA FAQJA E DHEUT POR FATMIRËSISHT NUK JA ARRITËN DOT QËLLIMIT*


po ta kishin zhduk shqiptaret nuk do kishin vuajtur aq shume nga komunizmi dhe sot nga mafia

----------


## angmokio

> Kadare nuk eshte historian, nuk merr ere ne keto sene, prandaj e ka veshtir ta kupton.


Qe nuk eshte historian ajo dihet por ka dhe 20 vjet qe ska nxjerr asgje ne drite dhe si shkimtar. Si nje servil i zgjebosur kerkon ti lepihet Evropes per cmimin Nobel . E kete e ben sa here i jepet mundesia duke share apo mohuar te verteta qe kane lidhje me Islamin.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Pushtimi osman nuk i ka mbrojtur shqiptarët nga sllavët
> 
> Sipas kësaj teorie, pushtimi osman ka pasur diçka pozitive për kombin shqiptar, sepse e ka mbrojtur kombin shqiptar nga një rrezik më i madh që ishte rreziku sllav. Por kjo, sipas Kadaresë është e gjitha krejtësisht e pavërtetë. Kjo është një fantazi makabër, shpifje, një doktrinë e sajuar.
> Të gjithë popujt e Ballkanit pësuan një dramë të përbashkët dhe në këtë dramë nuk ka pse populli shqiptar të bëjë befas një përjashtim, sepse nuk ka pasur kurrfarë përjashtimi në fatin e tij. Populli shqiptar ka qenë më i ashpri kundër Perandorisë Osmane, për vetë faktin se shqiptarët u bënë pengesë kryesore për depërtimin e Perandorisë Osmane deri në Itali. Sllavët vetë ishin për faqe të zezë, gjendja e tyre ishte më e defavorizuar se e shqiptarëve. Atëherë: nga cilët sllavë na mbrojti Perandoria Osmane? Si na mbrojtën ne turqit nga sllavët? Kjo është e pabesueshme, nga ana logjke, nga ana psikologjike. Për mua e gjitha është groteske, e paimagjinueshme, nga fillimi deri në fund, shtoi Kadare.
> 
>  /DW/


Akoma po meret masallexhiu per institut historik ???..pfffffffff..


Si e parashef dilberi procesin e "assimilimit" ???, mos valle e ngateron me ZHDUKJEN fizike ???, asaj i thojn GJENOCID, jo ASSIMILIM. Assimilimi eshte forma e civilizuar e gjenocidit, TJETERSIMI i nje populli dhe shkrirja e tije ne popullin dominant, dhe kjo ndodh kur njera kulture eshte me e larte se tjetra (lartesia arrihet nepermjet lakmimit, detyrimit, ose qe te dyjave krahas). Nuk do shume mend te kujtohena kurre dhe si do te kish ndodhe kjo pune, mjafton ta shikjojm kishen orthodokse shqiptare aktuale per te kuptuar se PIKERISHT ndikimi i islamit (jo i osmanlijve), i ndryshoj raportet kulturore, me kete e zbehi dhe ngadalesoje procesin e assimilimit. Kisha orthodokse shqiptare sot e kesaj dite duhet te luftoje per pavaresine e saje !!!, ose edhe ajo e sllavomaqedoneve ne shembullin tjeter. Mohimi KATEGORIK i pamvaresises, i cili bazohet thjeshte ne NUMRIN e ithtareve !!!, pra, JE POPULL I MADH, ke te drejte te kesh kishen tende te pamvarur, NUK JE I MADH, atehere, lere se nuk ke kishen tende, por  NUK JE EDHE POPULL.  

Natyrisht se assimilimi nuk ka ndodhe ne forme te eger, ka qene PAQESORE, ka qene i BUT, ndoshta kjo ja tollovit Smajos kabllat.....por gjithesesi feja ORTHODOKSE eshte FEE SLLAVE (ne kuptimin politik, dhe nga vetqendrimi intuitiv i sllaveve - pravosllavna vjera).....pjesa dermuese e ithtareve jane SLLAV. Ashtu sic e ka mare formen SHIIZMI ne islam si FEE e IRANIT/PERSIANEVE ashtu edhe orthodoksia e ka bojen e saje tipike NACIONALISTE. Orthodoksia ashtu si shiizmi, FENE, e kane vetemse MJET per manifestimin e interessave kombetare. 

Miqesia greko/serbo/sllave eshte tipike pragmatike, ja mbrojn shpinen njeri tjetrit per arsye vetjake. Si ato mafijashat, pasiqe nuk mund NJERI te sundoje mbi te gjithe tjeret, atehere bjerin dakor qe ta ndajne vendveprimin ne perpjesetime te njejta !!!

Pra, shoku smajo, ISLAMI, jo turqit, jo osmanlijt, ISLAMI dhe VETEM ISLAMI e ka mbrojt popullin shqiptare ne cdo aspekt, pra, PAMVARESINE qe sadopak e kane shqiptaret orthodoks karshi grabitqareve perreth, poashtu duhet te ja falemnderojne ISLAMIT dhe SHERIATIT qe nuk i len PADREJTESITE ne emer te fese te zene vend !!!, NUK KA DHUNE NE FE !!!, ti e ke fene tende, une e kam fene time. 100 vjet pa sheriat, u ASSIMILUAN te gjithe shqiptaret orthodoks te maqedonise !!!


Por kulmi i budallakise nuk eshte perceptimi i fakteve historike ne saje te rrethanave dhe perpjesetimeve socio/ekonomike/politike, por konstantimi, gati poetik, se SLLAVET nen perandorine osmane "vet kane qene per faqe te zeze". O perrallaxhi i cuditur, si duket mosha te ka bere edhe senil......nuk behet fjale per sfiden BRENDA periudhes se "pushtimit", por per ate se "si do te ishin zhvilluar gjerat, po qe se nuk do te kish ndodhe ajo qe ndodhe....!.............sllavet tokat autoktone i kane pertej karpateve, CDOKOHE brenda historise i kane BANUAR SKAJET e tokave te civilizuara dhe kane qene ne kete aspekt "barbar", dhe PIKERISHT me shkaterrimin e sistemeve politike te kohes se antikuitetit (rramja e perandorise romake), me dyndjen e huneve neper europe, fillon depertimi i tyre duke e mbush keshtu VAKUMIN e shkaktuar. Sllav te organizuar nuk njeh historia e shkruar ne afersi te mesdheut (rreth se cilit e kane burrimin TE GJITHA CIVILIZIMET E NJEREZISE) perpos ne poziten e sherbetorve, e njerezve te rrangut te ulet asaj kohe. Pra, SHEMBULL, se SI do ta kishin patur fatin shqiptaret PA ISLAMIN, e ke ne FATIN e popujve autokton PARA dyndjes se sllaveve. Apo nuk na eshte BALLKANI fakt i mjaftueshem per te perfunduar, se perpos SHQIPTAREVE aty mbeten VETEM RUMUNET (greket kane qene ne numer me pak se shqiptaret, perpjesetimet e sotme jane fabrikim artificial nga kembimi i popujve mes greqise dhe turqise. 


Tung

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Qe nuk eshte historian ajo dihet por ka dhe 20 vjet qe ska nxjerr asgje ne drite dhe si shkimtar. Si nje servil i zgjebosur kerkon ti lepihet Evropes per cmimin Nobel . E kete e ben sa here i jepet mundesia duke share apo mohuar te verteta qe kane lidhje me Islamin.


Selam, 

Ashtu pra, dhe ASNJEHERE nuk do ta fitoje !, cmimi NOBEL ju perkushtohet njerezve, te cilet krahas vlerave per profesionin e tyre, i kane te mbjellura VLERAT e humanizmit ne shpirt, ne punen e tyre, dhe i reflektojne ato edhe me trupin dhe pamjen....nobelistet SHKELQEJNE....nuk jane fundesira tendecioze qe punojn me prapavija politike gjysemsekrete. pfui !, pfui!, pfui !!!, ketij njeriu duhet njehere nje i aferm ti thote nen kater sy te ndal, te kujtohet, dhe mos ta diskreditoje vetveten edhe me tej si gjysmak, as peshk as mish, qe nuk e din se ku jeton, per cka jeton, dhe kujt i sherben.


tung

----------


## Darius

> Kadare nuk eshte historian, nuk merr ere ne keto sene, prandaj e ka veshtir ta kupton.


Se kupton Kadare dhe e kupton ti qe akoma nuk flet mire shqip?




> Qe nuk eshte historian ajo dihet por ka dhe 20 vjet qe ska nxjerr asgje ne drite dhe si shkimtar. Si nje servil i zgjebosur kerkon ti lepihet Evropes per cmimin Nobel . E kete e ben sa here i jepet mundesia duke share apo mohuar te verteta qe kane lidhje me Islamin.


Seriozisht ti dhe te tjere si ty merrni guximin e gjykoni Kadarene? 




> Akoma po meret masallexhiu per institut historik ???..pfffffffff...


Ja dhe kty teoricieni tjeter  qe i genjen mendja se po ben analiza llogjike. 



Ju te gjithe duheni rrahur tre here ne dite me thuper shqope se vetem ashtu ju del nga koka idiotlliqet qe ju ka futur hoxha me zor. Gjate gjithe jetes kam degjuar, pare e mesuar per shqiptare qe i kthejne kurrizin vendit te tyre, shesin veten e tyre per para ose ideologji, mohojne kulturen dhe traditat e tyre po per te njejten gje. Dmth kermat dhe Haxhi Qamilat nuk na jane ndare kurre. Mbase ky eshte dhe mallkimi yne si popull qe kemi qene gjithmone te pushtuar dhe sunduar dhe asnjehere ne gjendje per te bere zgjedhjen e duhur . Por asnjehere se kisha menduar se shqiptari i lire do e conte veten ne nje llum te tille moral, mendor e shpirteror. Nuk e di si nuk e kuptoni se cfare neverie keni ngjallur tek shumica e atyre qe ju lexojne. Qofshi ju per veten tuaj dhe gjirizin ku e keni futur veten.

----------

*arbereshi_niko* (13-09-2013)

----------


## Archon

> Ju te gjithe duheni rrahur tre here ne dite me thuper shqope se vetem ashtu ju del nga koka idiotlliqet qe ju ka futur hoxha me zor. Gjate gjithe jetes kam degjuar, pare e mesuar per shqiptare qe i kthejne kurrizin vendit te tyre, shesin veten e tyre per para ose ideologji, mohojne kulturen dhe traditat e tyre po per te njejten gje. Dmth kermat dhe Haxhi Qamilat nuk na jane ndare kurre. Mbase ky eshte dhe mallkimi yne si popull qe kemi qene gjithmone te pushtuar dhe sunduar dhe asnjehere ne gjendje per te bere zgjedhjen e duhur . Por asnjehere se kisha menduar se shqiptari i lire do e conte veten ne nje llum te tille moral, mendor e shpirteror. Nuk e di si nuk e kuptoni se cfare neverie keni ngjallur tek shumica e atyre qe ju lexojne. Qofshi ju per veten tuaj dhe gjirizin ku e keni futur veten.


.............+100

----------


## angmokio

> Seriozisht ti dhe te tjere si ty merrni guximin e gjykoni Kadarene?


Kush eshte ky Ismaili qe mos ta gjykojme? Zoti? Nese per ty eshte aq i nderuar merre dhe mbushe shtepine me foton e tij dhe puthe dite nate. Per mua eshte nje cope plehre qe i sherbeu komunizmit gjithe jetes dhe sot i sherben qarqeve qe jane kundra shqiptarise. Une si kam degjuar ndonje kryeveper ketij gomari kohet e fundit por vetem pellet kundra fese Islame. Harron qe populli shqiptar ja perplasi surratit vetem pak kohe me pare kur deklaroi se jane mbi 57% muslimane. Harron qe shqiptaret matane kufurit i ke mbi 90% muslimane. Tani me thuaj ti mua c'fare mund te presesh prej nje palacoje te tille qe perbuz mbi 80% te shqiptareve ne bote? Pervec se nje maskara apo tradhtar une emer tjeter si ve dot.




> Ju te gjithe duheni rrahur tre here ne dite me thuper shqope se vetem ashtu ju del nga koka idiotlliqet qe ju ka futur hoxha me zor. Gjate gjithe jetes kam degjuar, pare e mesuar per shqiptare qe i kthejne kurrizin vendit te tyre, shesin veten e tyre per para ose ideologji, mohojne kulturen dhe traditat e tyre po per te njejten gje. Dmth kermat dhe Haxhi Qamilat nuk na jane ndare kurre. Mbase ky eshte dhe mallkimi yne si popull qe kemi qene gjithmone te pushtuar dhe sunduar dhe asnjehere ne gjendje per te bere zgjedhjen e duhur . Por asnjehere se kisha menduar se shqiptari i lire do e conte veten ne nje llum te tille moral, mendor e shpirteror. Nuk e di si nuk e kuptoni se cfare neverie keni ngjallur tek shumica e atyre qe ju lexojne. Qofshi ju per veten tuaj dhe gjirizin ku e keni futur veten.


Po c'jane keto qe shkruan , a i mat fjalet qe shkruan apo te dalin shkronjat si pleqte kur dhje*sin se nuk  e mbajne dot. Permbahu Darius se ne mendimin tone po shprehim. Mendimin tend nuk ja imponon dot askujt , as une sta imponoj timin por absolutisht nuk mendoj se do te te bente mire nje dajak qe te mendosh si une. Tregohu me i permbajtur here tjeter dhe tregoje veten qe je i civilizuar ashtu sic i ka hije nje djaloshi me bagazh intelektual dhe jo nje plenaxhiu.

----------


## Akili-A

> Kush eshte ky Ismaili qe mos ta gjykojme? Zoti? Nese per ty eshte aq i nderuar merre dhe mbushe shtepine me foton e tij dhe puthe dite nate. Per mua eshte nje cope plehre qe i sherbeu komunizmit gjithe jetes dhe sot i sherben qarqeve qe jane kundra shqiptarise. Une si kam degjuar ndonje kryeveper ketij gomari kohet e fundit por vetem pellet kundra fese Islame. Harron qe populli shqiptar ja perplasi surratit vetem pak kohe me pare kur deklaroi se jane mbi 57% muslimane.* Harron qe shqiptaret matane kufurit i ke mbi 90% muslimane.* Tani me thuaj ti mua c'fare mund te presesh prej nje palacoje te tille qe perbuz mbi 80% te shqiptareve ne bote? Pervec se nje maskara apo tradhtar une emer tjeter si ve dot.
> 
> .


meqe jane 90% muslimane, duhet te mohojme dhe historine tani??? e ta interpretojme sipas qefit te injoranteve???

----------


## angmokio

> meqe jane 90% muslimane, duhet te mohojme dhe historine tani??? e ta interpretojme sipas qefit te injoranteve???


Po c'histori po flet ti? Dekleratat e Ismailit nuk kane vetem permbajtje historike por shume me teper ideologjie. Para disa vitesh u shpreh se perqafimi i Islamit nga rinia Shqiptare do te shkaterroje kombin. Kush e leshon nje deklerate te tille vetem nje zagar i paguar sic eshte Ismaili.

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

> Qe nuk eshte historian ajo dihet por ka dhe 20 vjet qe ska nxjerr asgje ne drite dhe si shkimtar. Si nje servil i zgjebosur kerkon ti lepihet Evropes per cmimin Nobel . E kete e ben sa here i jepet mundesia duke share apo mohuar te verteta qe kane lidhje me Islamin.


Edhe cilesojme serbet e greket si armiqte tane me te medhenj!!! Ku ka serb e grek qe ta formulon antishqiptarizmin me mire se islamiku mer jahu?!!!!!! Sa te jene keta ne mes nesh, te paret do jemi nga fundi!!

----------

